# Office 365 >  >  Office 365 doesn't support Excel Macros

## Salasobor

Can someone confirm this for me..

<quote>
Office 365 doesn't support Excel Macros. Office 365 Web Apps support most of the features of an Excel workbook, but not all. </quote>

Is this really true..

----------


## martindwilson

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/sh...010369179.aspx

----------

